# Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing



## Wendeg48 (7. März 2010)

Hallo Boardis
kennt jemand die 

*Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing Trips & South Florida Ft. Lauderdale Drift Fishing Charters*

http://www.fishheadquarters.com/

in 2 Wochen fliege ich mit der ganzen Famili nach Florida.Auflage kein angeln .Jetzt haben sie das ganze aber gelockert und mir zum Gegurtstag eine Big Game Tour geschenkt mit dem einzigen noch Angler meinem jüngsten Sohn als Begleitung.
Kennt jemand von euch den Anbieter und ist schon mit Ihm auf Tour gewesen????

Bitte um Info
Wendeg48


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Jetzt waren wir schon so oft drüben, aber von denen hab ich noch nicht gehört.
Wenn ich es richtig lese auf deren Homepage, handelt es sich um eine 4 Stunden Tour.
4 hour deep sea fishing trips for only $35 per person/$25 children under 12

Wir haben so eine Tour auf Marathon mitgemacht und sie war recht witzig, also ich würde nicht lange fragen, sondern einfach mitfahren und es ist bestimmt eine Menge Spass mit deinem Sohn.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Was sich absolut interessant anhört, sind die 8 Stunden-Touren, die halt dann 65 $ kosten, aber bestimmt Fun bieten:
Wednesday All Day Dolphin Trip oder Friday Night Swordfishing Trip

On this trip, we will fish offshore for Mahi Mahi Dolphin fish, Wahoo, Tuna, Sailfish, or whatever else bites! Highlights of the day include: 

Learn how to spot big frigate birds, which often lead us to big game fish like Dolphin 

Catch Wahoo, named for the exclamation “Wahoo!!!” called out by fisherman lucky enough to land this extremely fast-moving fish
See the Flying Fish, with its wing-like pelvic fins, glide through the air in its attempt to escape gamefish predators 
We always fish for whatever will catch us the most fish, so if the dolphin aren't biting, we may come inshore and fish for snappers, groupers and mackeral.


----------



## Wendeg48 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Hallo Fischmäulchen
Ich habe euren Bericht voll gelesen super .
mein ältester Sohn hat die Buchung inzwischen festgemacht am Sonntag 28.3.geht es raus Es ist eine Tour die 125,00$ kostet.Das habe ich hintenherum rausbekommen .Unser Vermieter in Fort Lauderdale hat das wohl arangiert.Ich hoffe das mein Jüngster (18) und ich fun und Petri haben.Wenn wir zurück sid bekommst du auf jeden Fall eine Info
Gruß Wendeg48


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Mensch, wie ich euch beneide! Tight Lines!
Bei uns sind es noch 2 Monate hin#q
Seid ihr nur in Ft. Lauderdale oder kurvt ihr noch in Florida herum?


----------



## Wendeg48 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

http://www.ftlvacationhouse.com/
http://www.holidaytravelhome.com/

Wir werden 1 Woche in Orlando sein .Dann 8 Tage in Fort Lauderdale danach noch 2 Tage in Key West.
Mein ältester Sohn und seine Frau haben zusammen mit meiner Frau die Häuser ausgesucht und einen Plan erstellt was alles in der Zeit abgegrast werden muss.Die beiden sind öfter in den USA und sprechen fließend englisch ebenso mein jüngster.Meine Englischkenntnisse haben in den letzten Jahren böse gelitten aber zur Verständigung wird es reichen.Da wir sonst meistens in Norwegen und Schweden sind habe ich keine große auffrischung in englisch gehabt.
gruß
Wendeg 48


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Das in Orlando sieht super aus! Bei 8 Tagen in Fort Lauderdale solltest du unbedingt in den BassProShop rein, für den Rest der Familie, wäre gleich daneben das Museum (fish of fame oder so).

Mit deinen Englischkenntnisse kommst du schnell wieder rein, wenn du dich nicht auf die faule Haut legst und alles durch deinen Sohn managen lässt!

In Norwegen haben wir auch in englisch gesprochen - kannst du norwegisch?

Mit welcher Fluggesellschaft fliegt ihr?


----------



## ullsok (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Hallo,
ich habe schon solche 35 USD-Trips mitgemacht; ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht.

Gefischt wird mit einer einfachen Meereskombi, einem 200gr Blei, einem kurzen Vorfach und einem Haken; daran kommt dann noch ein Köfi.

Der Ablauf ist ebenfalls sehr einfach - alle Angler stehen an der LUV-Seite des Schiffes und hängen ihren Köderfisch einfach in die Drift. Es ist jedoch teilweise verblüffend was dabei alles beißt; von Königsmakrelen über Dorado ist bis zum Sailfish alles drin.
Zu empfehlen sind insbes. die Aussenpositionen an Bug und Heck - die Plätze werden jedoch wahrscheinlich verlost.

Falls du eine Jigging-Ausrüstung hast, kannst du es damit auch versuchen - ich habe damit Amberjacks gefangen.

Der 125 USD-Trip sieht mir irgendwie stark nach Touri-Nepp aus - sorry.|bigeyes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Auf deren Homepage konnte ich auch keine Touren entdecken, wo sie noch anderes anbieten. Bist du dir sicher, dass die Vermieter bei fishheadquarters gebucht haben? Oder aber es ist der Preis für beide zusammen, dann würde es wieder stimmen, denn die 8 Stunden-Touren kosten je 65 $ für den Dolphin Trip oder Friday Night Swordfishing Trip.

Aber ich kann Ullsok nur zustimmen, wir hatten auch ne Menge Spass (bis auf einmal, da gings mir ned so gut WÜRRGG) auf so einem Boot. Wir waren zeitlich super dran und konnten somit einen tollen Platz am Heck ergattern. Seitlich ist es ein bisschen schwierig, da sich event. die Schnüre verheddern, wobei euch hier immer die Boatscrew zur Hilfe eilte.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

@Ullsok

Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus dieses Jahr mit Florida?


----------



## ullsok (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Hier ist der 125 USD-Trip:

http://www.zerve.com/amp/view_activity.php?activity_id=1324&event_id=422252


----------



## ullsok (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> @Ullsok
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus dieses Jahr mit Florida?



Eher schlecht - aber wer weiß

Unseren Sommerurlaub haben wir jedoch wieder hier gebucht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165011#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*



ullsok schrieb:


> Eher schlecht - aber wer weiß
> 
> Unseren Sommerurlaub haben wir jedoch wieder hier gebucht:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165011#6



WOW!!! Wenn ich mir da deinen letzten Bericht dazu ansehe, wird einem schwindelig bei den Fängen!

Die Ecke sollten wir wirklich mal ins Auge fassen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*



ullsok schrieb:


> Hier ist der 125 USD-Trip:
> 
> http://www.zerve.com/amp/view_activity.php?activity_id=1324&event_id=422252



Ach was soll´s - ab auf das Boot und Angeln was das Zeug hält!


----------



## Wendeg48 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Wir fliegen mit Continentel ab Hamburg nach New Arc dann weiter nach Orlando da übernehmen wir die Autos  zurück gehts dann ab Fort Lauderdale.
Mei Sohn hat auch so einen Mammut Shop für Angler Jäger und Autdoor ausgegukt da wollen wir auf jeden Fall hin.
Ich hoffe das unsere Kg nicht zu hoch werden.

übrigens zu deiner Frage NORWEGISCH lesen ist besser als sprechen Unsere Vermieter in Fahrsund sprechen sehr gut deutsch und auf Smola haben wir einen Deutschen Betreuer der nach Norwegen ausgewandert ist auf den Lofoten hatten wir dann ein Kauderwelsch aus deutsch norwegisch und englisch
gruß
Wendeg 48


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Gerade eben kam in der Werbung, das es in den Orlando Universal Studios nun auch "The Wizarding World of Harry Potter" zu bestaunen gibt. Wollt ihr da auch hin Wendeg 48 ? Ich bin sonst kein Fan von solchen Parks, aber dies würde ich gerne sehen.


----------



## Wendeg48 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Habe eich auch gesehen  wird aber erst im Mai freigegeben dann sind wir wieder zu hause das heist eigentlich bin ich dann im Schwarzwald. Wir haben da ein Haus und das in einer anglerisch toten ecke.dafür geht es ende Mai 10 Tage nach Farsund/Stve


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*



Wendeg48 schrieb:


> Habe eich auch gesehen  wird aber erst im Mai freigegeben dann sind wir wieder zu hause das heist eigentlich bin ich dann im Schwarzwald. Wir haben da ein Haus und das in einer anglerisch toten ecke.dafür geht es ende Mai 10 Tage nach Farsund/Stve



Mensch, du bist aber viel unterwegs!


----------



## Wendeg48 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Das ist der wohlverdiente Vorruhestand (Altersteilzeit)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*



Wendeg48 schrieb:


> Das ist der wohlverdiente Vorruhestand (Altersteilzeit)



Echt der Hammer #q#q#q

Da würde ich auch nur noch umherreisen!

Ausserdem eine tolle Empfehlung für euch - In Key West könnt ihr super Essen gehen in der Duval Street, ein erstklassiges Seafood Restaurant "Capt. Mario" (Duval Street 221).
Für $11.95 per person kann man sich vom Buffet bedienen, solange bis der Magen voll ist. Ceasar Salad, Popcorn Shrimps, Conch, BBQ Ribs, Pasta, Fish, Roast Beef, Mussels, Crab Legs, Cakes, Ice Cream, Fruits and more. Bild1
Es schmeckte wirklich hervorragend und ist nur zu empfehlen! 

Für die weibliche Begleitung zum Shopping unbedingt siehe Bild2, dort ist ein riesiger Sportshop und daneben von vorne unscheinbar klein, doch ein riesiger Shop mit Klamotten.


----------



## Wendeg48 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Das ist doch wohl ne tolle Empfehlung nach angeln ist kochen und essen meine zweite große Leidenschaft.und mit dem Shop da werden sich die Frauen freuen.:vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Ihr seid ja 2 Tage in Key West, nicht wahr?
Somit habt ihr bestimmt ein Hotel dort und hoffentlich Parkplätze 

Empfehlenswert ist weiterhin Shipwreck und der dazugehörige kleine Marktplatz und dann Mallory Square. Ach, ihr werdet euch schon zurecht finden. Du siehst, ich könnte hier schon wieder losschwärmen, denn nach vielen Besuchen, bin ich immer noch begeistert.

Was ich jedoch vergessen habe zu erwähnen, wenn wir von Ft. Lauderdale nach Key West düst, wäre eine kleine Einkehr bei der Dolphin Mall echt empfehlenswert (habt ihr in den Autos eigentlich ein Navi???). In dieser Mall können Frauenherzen höherschlagen und du und dein Sohn könnt ohne Probleme den BassProShop in dieser Mall besuchen. Gut, er ist mit der Größe von Ft. Lauderdale nicht vergleichbar, aber .....

Auf der Number One der Keys, ist ein Stop in Islamorada echt zu empfehlen, nicht weil dort schon wider ein BassProShop ist NEIN |rolleyes, sondern weil genau daneben ein wunderschönes Strandcafe ist. Barfuß im Sand ein nettes Plätzchen suchen, gut essen und was trinken.

Oder einen Stop bei Annes Beach zum Baden, kommt auf der linken Seite kurz nach Caloosa Cove Marina bzw. Hotel.

Ein allerletzter Tip!!! Es gibt Situationen, wo dich die Faszination des Blickes übermannt, du jedoch keine Möglichkeit geboten bekommst dein Fahrzeug stoppen zu können (man befindet sich nun mal auf dem Highway No1 ), also sollte der Beifahrer immer schön den Fotoapparat in den Händen haben!
:vik:


----------



## Wendeg48 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

wir haben 2 Navis (TOM TOM) mit neuestem Kartenmaterial dabei
Aber du hast mich jetzt richtig angeheizt die Erwartungen sind allerdings auch gestiegen.Natürlich ist da der Anheltrip aber genau so freueich mich auf die Fahrt mit dm Propellerboot durch die Sümpfe   weniger Intresse habe ich an den Parks aber da hat mein behinderter Sohn ganz klare Wünsche und die anderen natürlich auch wird axeptiert.So jetzt aberschluss sonst will ich sofort los.
Gruß Wendeg 48


----------



## guifri (12. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*



Wendeg48 schrieb:


> Hallo Boardis
> kennt jemand die
> 
> *Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing Trips & South Florida Ft. Lauderdale Drift Fishing Charters*
> ...



Wenn die das nicht gelockert hätten, hätte ich gesagt, dass dich deine Familie hassen muss. Florida und GAR NICHT angeln, geht ja gar nicht.
|evil:


----------



## Wendeg48 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

hallo Guifri
das hat natürlich einen Hintergrund.Ich fahre jedes Jahr 2 mal nach Norwegen zum angeln reine Männerrunde.ohne Famili und die Tour ist direkt im Anschluss an Florida

vor 1 Stunde habe ich gerade mit Norwegen telefoniert und ein Haus für Ostern 2011 bestellt und zwar für die ganze Familie war der Wunsch meiner Frau mal wieder mitzufahren und die beiden Jungs die mitkommen sind auch Feuer und Flamme.mein kleiner (1,85m)ist dort schon als 10jähriger aktiv gewesen und hat dabei anglerblut geleckt.


----------



## Spinfisher95 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Florida Fort Lauderdale Deep Sea Sport Fishing*

Hallo Leute,
eigendlich wollte ich meine Schwester im Frühjahr in Miami besuchen, da es dort aber zu teuer ist(für das Budget eines Schülers) werden wir uns wahrscheinlich in Fort Lauderdale treffen. 
Anglerisch ist es wohl mindestens genauso genial wie Miami Beach :vik:

Min. eine Tour von "fishing Headquarters" werde ich mitmachen, aber auch das Süßwasserfischen möchte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Spinnfischen in den Kanälen und Seen ?

Schnelle Antworten wären toll ! |rolleyes


----------

